# Both Ammonia and Nitrite on the rise?



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought a 30G tank about 10 days or so ago (Aquaclear 50 as the filter) and added some "Great Value" ammonia to it to start a fishless cycle. I didn't know exactly how much to add since I couldn't find what % of ammonia the product actually was, so I tried 10 mL which raised it to between 4-8 ppm. I tested the ammonia the next day and it was around 4 ppm, so I added around 5 mL and it then shot to above 8 ppm. I haven't added any ammonia to it since then, but did add 5-6 small ferns and other plants to one side of the aquarium on maybe the 4th and 5th day. I did 20% water changes on the 6th, 7th, and 8th day because I was worried about there being too much ammonia. The ammonia was stable at in between 4-8 ppm (it's difficult to decipher the test results because I have to compare colors that are very similar shades of each other). On the 9th day I noticed nitrites had begun to emerge, at around .5 ppm or so, while the ammonia was slightly lighter in color in the test results than before (so most likely it was at 4 ppm). The 10th day the nitrite was about 1 ppm, the ammonia still 4 ppm. Today is (I believe) the 11th day and when I woke up I tested the water again to see the ammonia was the same exact color as it was in the earlier stages of the tank, 4-8 ppm, and the nitrite had doubled again to around 2 ppm. I tested the ammonia again with a different tube and different part of the tank, same result. So since the 10th day both the ammonia AND nitrite are on the rise despite no fish or other living organisms, save for plants, being present.

My question is why is the ammonia not going down (and seemingly rising) despite bacteria being formed that's eating it? I haven't added ammonia (or anything outside of plants) since day 2 and all the sources I see on fishless cycling say you need to add ammonia every day or other day at least to keep a constant supply of it. Are the plants the source of this mysterious ammonia? I know when they decay and such they produce it, but I thought I had been pretty good at netting out and loose plant matter and the plants look healthy and such. Should I wait a couple days before being concerned, when the bacteria will be in full force?

I appreciate any clarity, I probably should just wait a couple days and see what happens but I'd like to know everyone's opinions on the matter too.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

High levels of ammonia will not go away very quickly when the bacteria that disposes of it is in early stages of development.

Couple of minor things you may have done a little off in the beginning that may have had your reading up and down a little. % of ammonia does not matter...you add and test, add and test, until you reach 4ppm, remember how much it took to get you there and then add that amount every day until nitrites show, then half the value and every other day. Just keep going. The nitrites will soon take control of the ammonia. You may get nitrites that want to stick high a little later, but maybe you'll luck out.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cycling always produces two spikes, Ammonia and Nitrites. How big they are and when they occure is very hard to predict. Most of your Ammonia and Nitrites should disappear within 4 to 6 weeks. I would try to add two small guppies after 4 weeks and see what happens. Add no more fish for 2-3 more weeks and feed very little during this period. Remember that cycling can not be rushed.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Eh, I'm not going to keep guppies in the tank so don't want to add them, might add some Danios once the ammonia and nitrite levels start decreasing. I checked nitrate today for the first time since the 5th day and it read at around 10 ppm (as opposed to 0 on day 5) which is odd because nitrites just appeared a couple days ago. Either my tank is cycling at super speed or the plants and plant food I added yesterday have thrown the parameters out of whack.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw nitrates rise as nitrites did.


----------

